# Old MINOX 35 spy cam



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 9, 2011)

My parents gave me another family camera.  I'm shooting with it as "project fun" just like the 1930's camera I shot the old "620" film pics with. This thing is from 1974, sweet, and spies used it to take pics of documents it is so razor tack sharp. The Russians copied it during the cold war, and the russion parts are interchangeable their copy is so good.

"_The Minox name carries James Bond cachet and the Minox line had the honor of being the smallest production full-frame 35mm camera made_."

And the spy cam project begins, after going through ^%$# to get batteries. Thanks again to those who advised me in the right direction. Can't wait to shoot a roll then put it up:


----------



## Proteus617 (Jun 9, 2011)

2WheelPhoto said:


> ...and spies used it to take pics of documents it is so razor tack sharp. The Russians copied it during the cold war, and the russion parts are interchangeable their copy is so good.


 
Very cool camera, but you have your Minox's confused.  The submini Minox spy cameras and the Minox 35s are very different beasts.  Your tiny 35 is the size of an entire stack of Minox sub-minis.  Both were cloned in the FSU.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 9, 2011)

2WheelPhoto said:


> My parents gave me another family camera.  I'm shooting with it as "project fun" just like the 1930's camera I shot the old "620" film pics with. This thing is from 1974, sweet, and spies used it to take pics of documents it is so *razor tack* sharp.


 
Okay, can you please spill the beans on where you get RAZOR TACKS? I've been looking for these forever.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 9, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > My parents gave me another family camera. I'm shooting with it as "project fun" just like the 1930's camera I shot the old "620" film pics with. This thing is from 1974, sweet, and spies used it to take pics of documents it is so *razor tack* sharp.
> ...


----------



## tirediron (Jun 9, 2011)

The "real" spy Minox:


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 9, 2011)

Careful with these 35mm Minox cameras, their shutter is quite capable of going out of whack. If that happens, there are some adjustments you can make.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks guys for the Minox history lesson and shutter advice. This forum is none other than helpful.

I humbly admit I know nothing about these or any other ancient cams. My family gave me two, I already shot 620 film in the real old one and now that the weird battery is in I look forward to using this one.

Honestly these old cameras have caused me to have a real interest in old cams. I really appreciate the help.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 15, 2011)

First pics really surprised me.  One thing I've found is its hard to focus using the "distance only" per the lens. Its in meters.  Also, I'm not sure how to control shutter speed except by fooling the cam into thinking it has a different ASA film.  Anyway, the tiny lil cam rocks!

Here is a BS pic I scanned from Walgreens prints:


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 15, 2011)

Great shot! Yes, you will need to fool the camera by altering the ISO/ASA. And yes, you will need to get used to the metric system, one meter is roughly three feet.  

Congrats on a working Minox 35!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 15, 2011)

Mitica100 said:


> Great shot! Yes, you will need to fool the camera by altering the ISO/ASA. And yes, you will need to get used to the metric system, one meter is roughly three feet.
> 
> Congrats on a working Minox 35!



Thank you sir


----------

